# New Holland TT60A or John Deer 5055E?



## Aranon

Blue or Green? Both are 4-wheel drive with front end loaders. Loader on JD is JD, on NH its a bush-hog loader. Both quick attach. 

John Deer is $1,500 more but got more gears. JD= 9F/3R SyncShuttle and the NH= 8F/2R Constant Mesh.

JD has turbo which could be more torque but maybe they are using a smaller engine and forcing the turbo to make it a bigger engine. And the Turbo is something else to go out. The NH is natural which means it is probably a bigger engine to start with. JD says it's 55HP with 45 hp to PTO and NH say it's engine is 59 hp with 47 hp to the PTO. But JD is measured at 2400 RPM and NH is measured at 2500 RPM so probably they are closer that it looks.

JD does put out more fluid even at the lower RPM. 11.4 gpm to NH's 10.8. gpm. 

John Deer 4-wheel drive 5055E with loader is $ 25,000.00 the New Holland TT60a 4-wheel drive is $23,500 with the Bush Hog 3545 Loader. Oh, if I wanted to go with the Ansung Loader instead of the Bush Hog, I deduct $1000 so the NH would only be $22,500 which now makes the NH $2,500 cheaper than the John Deere. 

Does anyone have these tractors and which one is better, or are they pretty much dead even. Who likes which and what do you think I will be happier with. I got 35 acres with 18 pasture and the rest with lots of trees on it.


----------



## urednecku

My suggestion: 
Try both & see which one feels best to you, which one your 'instincts' tell you to get. 
As for the loader if you decide on the NH, check & see which one is the best-built, and heaviest-duty. 

Hopefully some others will be along soon with some experience with those models.


Oh yea, welcome to the forum, & good luck on the buy!


----------



## Aranon

I made my decision and bought the Green one. Several things weighed my decision. One was by a freak accident of fate I had to take a detour and drive several miles through the country to get to another highway. On the journey, I saw not one, not two but nine different tractors working or driving down the road that I had to pass. Guess how many of them were green? Eight. One was MF. Was it a hint? Made me think.

The other and main decision was that the John Deere's transmission was better in that I can shift while moving just using the clutch. The New Holland's tranny made you have to stop, change gears and then start off again. On the John Deere you can go forward and then reverse without stopping which will be good when using the bucket/loader. And I like the way the joystick was laid out on the JD. The NH looked like they stuck it up there as an afterthought. 

I got the 5055E, with the 563 loader, the bucket, the MX6 med duty shredder, the fork lift package with 48" forks, the quick attach PTO implement changer over package, and a Knife blade for the bucket and a set of remotes on the back for $28,980.00. Oh, and five John Deer Tee Shirts and a cuzy. I told them the T-shirt thing was a deal breaker. Oh, and the stands for the loader.

All in all, I think I got a pretty good deal. It was the best one I could make. Almost the same price as the NH. Plus think of all the JD stuff I can buy at the tractor house. Key chains, Hats, knifes, baby booties, crib pillows, belt buckles, neckerchiefs, toys, little farms, little tiny tractors and backhoes for the grand kids, etc. You can't say that for the other color.

Thanks for all the input, although I really was looking for more. I really thought several people would have owned both of these, but maybe those are the ones who don't log onto sites like this. 

I pick it up tomorrow after lunch. I get to play with it over the holidays. At least I got my Christmas present. 

Thanks again,

Aranon


----------



## urednecku

Congratulations, Aranon! :tractorsm 
I'm surprised, and disapointed, more people didn't respond to you, too. 
Sounds like you got a good deal. I've always liked JD, but got a lot better deal on the Kubota I now own. 
Be careful, have fun, and 
MERRY CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## MFreund

Congratulations!!! Sounds like you got a great deal!!

I would have recomended the Deere but I am partial to them. The world headquarters is in Moline Ill, a short 20 minute drive from my house!


----------



## JCKRBBTJIM

Congratulations Aranon!! I,too, am partial to green so I didn't feel like I could give you an un-biased opinion. I'm sure you'll be happy with your new tractor. Post some pics when you get a chance. You know we love to see 'em.


----------



## Aranon

Had to get a new ball for the new trailer. 2 =5/16". All my 3/4 and 1 ton trucks were our on jobs so I had to pick it up in my Toyota Tundra. The Mx6 mower stuck out almost 3 feet off the back of my new 20' Kearney Trailer. Man this rig is long.

Was really bouncy bringing it home. Way to much weight for my truck, but it didn't have any problems pulling it at 65. Trailer brakes worked great and the 11" double pistons on the Toyota helped.

Got home around 7 and had to go to a Christmas Party. Now it 7 in the morning and pouring down Rain, and might start snowing it says. Maybe I should have gotten one with a cab with a heater and windshield wipers.
Aranon


----------



## Thomas

Congrats on your new investment...enjoy the seat time Aranon.


----------



## herdsman

Congrats!. I have a TT75A, 2WD, no loader - just used as HP for baling hay...

For the record you don't have to stop to change gears on the TTxxA's. The 1<->2 and 3<->4 are synchronized. The 2<->3 shift is not, but it's not that hard a shift to make even without the synchro's. 

Shuttle sounds nice to have with the loader though!


----------



## ben70b

I am partial to green too but if the two where close in cost the green would b the way to go I think. Think in five years, you may wanna trade off for a newer or larger machine. in my opinion the 5 year old deere will b worth more than the new holland. Anymore you gotta look at resale value when u buy something. Deere's hold value. They are an investment in many ways


----------

